# Domainweiterleitung?



## DarkManX (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Domain (http://www.streetconflicts.com). Diese Domain leitet auf ***. Wie kann ich rauskriegen wohin zb. die Domain http://www.t-online.de weiterleitet

mfg
dmx


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2005)

Der URL http://www.streetconflicts.com/ wird doch garnicht weitergeleitet.


----------



## DarkManX (1. August 2005)

Na eigentlich doch. Die Domain leitet auf den Webhoster.

mfg
dmx


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2005)

Moin...

versuchs mal so.... liefert dir  zumindest den Servernamen

```
<?php
echo gethostbyaddr(gethostbyname("www.t-online.de"))
?>
```


----------



## DarkManX (1. August 2005)

Genau das wollte ich haben.
Vielen Dank.

mfg
dmx


----------

